# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Arritja me e madhe ne historine e njerezimit

## xxxbledixxx

1) Elektrifikimi.

Ne shekullin e 20, shperhapja e elektrifikimit i dha fuqi qyteteve, uzinave, fabrikave dhe shtepive tona. Mijera inxhiniere bene te mundur kete, me pune inovative shfrytezuan burimet energjike, formuan teknikat e fuqise se gjeneruar dhe rrjetin shperndares.Nga dritat e rrugeve e deri tek superkompiuterat, energjia elektrike beri jeten me te sigurte, me te shendetshme, me prosperuese dhe me te lire.


Pra, *sipas jush cila eshte arritja me e madhe ne historine e njerzimit?!*

----------


## Alket123

Atehere besoj se ti duhet te lexosh kete 3 libra pastaj:

AMAZON: The Man Who Invented the Twentieth Century: Nikola Tesla  

AMAZON: Nikola Tesla - Master of Lightning  

AMAZON: Prodigal Genius : The Life of Nikola Tesla--Inventor  

ose PBS USA Public Broadcasting Service: Nikola Tesla Master of Lighting 

ose: PBS: Kush e shpiku vertet Radion e pare? 

*Do ishte e drejte nje link tjeter qe shfaq anen morale e atij qe solli elektricitetin ne kete bote, te mirat qe ai beri:* Nikola Tesla Humanitarian Genius

----------


## mary-anne

Klonimi ..........!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## friendlyboy1

Shpikja me e madhe e shekullit te 20 ka qen motori me djegje te brendshe. Askush smund ta mendoj ku do te ishte bota sot pa makina. Shpikje te tjera jan naylon dhe coca cola. Coca cola u shpik qysh ne shekullin e 19 por formen e saj qe e njohim sot e mori vetem gjat viteve 50. Shpikje e madhe esht dhe shpikja e penicilines dhe antibiotikve te tjer qe u shpiken gjat luftes se 2 botrore dhe sheruan miliona njerez.

----------


## R2T

Letra e banjes

----------


## Clauss

latex ->  du(o)rex

----------


## gurl

wireless communication

----------


## Roi

Robotizëmi  e pa paramenduar para dia qindra vitev.....

----------


## Alket123

Shpikje tjeter e madhe jane kandelat e Tesles. Pa ato nuk ndizet makina e sotme.

----------


## Alket123

> Robotizëmi  e pa paramenduar para dia qindra vitev.....


Jam dakort me Roin sepse rrobotizimi ka ndihmuar ne jeten tone.

Me duhet te permend se roboti i telekomanduar eshte quajtur kur u shpik per here te pare nga Nikola Tesla me emrin "teleautomaton".

Megjithate emri robot eshte i bukur. Me pelqen.

----------


## Alket123

Fuqizimi i mikroskopit, teleskopeve, zoom-lenses me shpikjen e mikroskopit elektronik nga Nikola Tesla qe eshte bere te mundur zhvillimin me hov te mjekesise.

----------


## Alket123

Bota e mjekesise nuk do ishte kaq e perparuar me mjete moderne ne identifikimin e kancereve, tumoreve pa ndihmen e Nikola Tesles qe shpjegoi & projektoi makinat e pare e Magnetic Resonance Imaging teknikat me te cilat MRI, CAT Scan jane aq te domosdoshme ne mjekesine moderne.

----------


## Hyllien

Tito, tema eshte 1 apo 2 apo 3 arritje nga me te mirat e jo me tregu biografine e nje personi a ku di un. Te gjith duhet te kene hapesire te flasin mendimet e tyre. Jo per gje po dje u fute ne disa debate me dike. Kshu sic thu ti per Teslen i bie qe World Year oh Physics 2005 tja vejm atit  :ngerdheshje:  Nesje.... 

Nga arritijet me te medhaja ne nivelin konceptual do ishte introduksioni nga bota Arabe i numrit 0. Edhe pse ky koncept u kultivua dhe ne Greqine e lashte, me ane te Zenos dhe deri diku dhe Arkimedit, ai nuk pati kurre nje introduksion te mirfillte ne Matematik, por ama solli intervalet infinitesimal, qe me pas u perdoren dhe nga formuluesit e Calculusit. 

Arritje tjeter ne planin teorik dhe praktik eshte pa dyshim Teoria e Relativitetit, gje qe solli revolucion jo vetem ne mekaniken e Galileos dhe Netwonit, por edhe ne planin matematikor(derisa ju desh te bej nje sistem qe eshte indipendent nga perdorimi i bazave, gjithashtu dhe gjera te tjera ne paramtetrizime, manifolds etj).

Teorite Quantum nje tjeter gje pozitive, qe ka modeluar teresisht boten e sotme.

----------


## Alket123

> Nga arritijet me te medhaja ne nivelin konceptual do ishte introduksioni nga bota Arabe i numrit 0. Edhe pse ky koncept u kultivua dhe ne Greqine e lashte, me ane te Zenos dhe deri diku dhe Arkimedit, ai nuk pati kurre nje introduksion te mirfillte ne Matematik, por ama solli intervalet infinitesimal, qe me pas u perdoren dhe nga formuluesit e Calculusit. 
> 
> Teorite Quantum nje tjeter gje pozitive, qe ka modeluar teresisht boten e sotme.


Deri dje nuk pranoje Greket tani po mburrke zeron e arabeve me greket bashke. Pastaj cne greket & arabet ne shekullin e 20te? Ku po synon ti?

Une permenda kryesoret qe kane ngritur shkencen & mjekesine:

1)Elektricitetin
2)Robotin
3)Remote Control
4)Kandelat
5)Mikroskopin elektronik
6)MRI & CAT scans
7)Radion
9)Wireless communications

pune e madhe se i ka shpikur nje njeri. Ajo qe eshte e madhe eshte se ato jane domethenese & kane ndryshuar boten.

Ajo qe me ben pershtypje si nuk the nje llaf per cfare bayern tha. Ti je hipokrit ore vella. Lexoje njehere me shume cfare tha bayern.

e Dyta e keni idene per Quantum kur flisni? Bota ndeshi me boten e quantum qe nga dita kur filloi wireless. Nuk e quajti quantum sic nuk quajti robotin robot.

----------


## Hyllien

E para punes ky nuk eshte forum ku un moderoj, nuk kam kohe te te fshi postimet e tua lart e poshte qe me ben, apo temat qe i hap lart e poshte pa konsistence fare. Kur futem une ketu shof postimin e fundit dhe jo te parin fare. 
Ato shpiket e atit qe i paska shpik ai dhe asnje tjeter jane gjera fare pak domethenese. Nje person qe un kam ne shkolle eshte 15 vjec ene ka cu nje material special me NASA-n ne hapesire. Si del emri me no i vend asaj sikur car ka zbulu ? E shef ku du me dal ? nesje

Ti i shef gjerat ne planin praktik dhe harron se kush ka punu nga mrapa qe i erdhi frymezimi atit mikut. 

Tjeter, je jashte teme me keto postime qe "sulmon" cdo antar sikur te shajten baben qe nuk vune ndonje shpikje te Teslas ne vendin e pare(po e ben dhe me mua kete gje). Me i permbajtur, e di qe ke imagjinate shume po permbahu nganjehere se ne ket forum futen si nga ata qe mesojn teori, si nga ata qe kane KURIOZITET, si nga ata qe bejne lende me praktike etj etj etj.

Sa per Greket e Lashte, un kam fol larte e poshte ne forum. Je shume i ri ti qe te arrit ne konkluzione per mua. Sa per Quantum lexo pak me teper, un thashe car quhen tani, sa per teorira kan ekzistu kur Tesla skishe le akoma. Edhe nje here lere hipokrizine, se me keto dalje e replika qe ben do i kishe pas nja 5 paralajmerime tani, qofte nga mua e qofte nga Force Intruderi apo mod te tjere, gjithmon sipas rregullores.

----------


## Alket123

> Nje person qe un kam ne shkolle eshte 15 vjec ene ka cu nje material special me NASA-n ne hapesire. Si del emri me no i vend asaj sikur car ka zbulu ? E shef ku du me dal ? nesje


E cfare "domethenie" praktike kam une nga ai cuni qe paska cuar informacion ne hapesire?
E para e punes. Teorite jane letra. Une sdo ha letra.

Pfff. E gjuajti me llastiqe informacionin ne hapesire ky cuni a si se antenat jane te lidhura me Teslen?
Si more spaska domethenie ajo qe ka bere Nikola Tesla?

Pa provoje fik kompjuterin, nderprit celularin, fiki dritat e shikoje sa domethenie ka Nikola Tesla ne kete bote. Harrova mos e nga makinen sepse disa pjese te makines nga ndezja me kandele deri tek motorino jane shpikje te Tesles. Bli kal ose mushke. Mos prano te behen analizat ne klinike me mikroskopik elektronik se eshte i Tesles. Mos iu afro paisjeve te MRI & CAT scan sepse jane veper e shejtanit Nikola Tesla.

E ne qofte se nuk ka vertet atehere rri me mire ne erreresire.

E di qe jetohet. Por provoje kete lloj jetese. Me duket se u eksperimentua ne Afganistan me Talibanin Sharia law. Keta e shkelen pak. Perdoren radiot. Ti mos perdor as radiot. Te lejohet vetem telegrafi.

Njerezit sigurisht do e gjejne lumturine ne nje cast por e mira ska fund. Kete e ka vertetuar me mire se kushdo Nikola Tesla.
Beri shume, la shume, nuk morri asgje me vete. Fjala e urte thote se "kur vdes nuk merr asgje me vete".

Rri shtrembert e fol drejt.

_Even the powerful gods of old, in the wildest imaginings of their worshipers, never undertook such gigantic tasks of world-wide dimension as those which Tesla attempted and accomplished._ -- nga libri AMAZON: The Man Who Invented the Twentieth Century: Nikola Tesla

----------


## Hyllien

Tito Kopertoni,
Nuk kam kohe te merrem me brockullat qe me shkruan dhe qe i shkruan te tjereve. O flit sic duhet me fol pra me MODESTI, ose mos u mundo te flasesh fare, sepse vetem peshtjellime ke sjell ne ket cep forumi dhe azgje tjeter. 

Teslen un nuk e kam as babe e as gjyshë. Ti po me thua mua per Teslen, e di kush eshte, e di qe i eshte mohuar shpikja e Radios e shume te tjera... po pastaj ? 
Egjitpit dhe Ilireve i eshte vjedhur gjith mitologjia, gjith matematika(Egjiptit), dhe krediti i ka mbetur dikujt tjeter, e sa e sa shkencetar te tjere Arab. Merre me shtruar here tjeter, se per mua bota nuk vertitet rreth Tesles. Ketu ka shtete te tera qe i eshte vjedhur Historia, kombesia identiteti e ti po me thua mua per disa shpikje. Ose hape temen ne kontekstin historik dhe flit ne ate kontekst me MODESTI se nuk je i vetmi qe ke mbaru shkolle apo je ne shkolle, ose nese ke ndermend te japesh fjali te tipit "une shpikesi i shkences ne Forum Shqiptar" apo "ju smerrni vesh" apo kundershtime qesharake te tipit "Tesla nuk eshte njesia matese e magneteve" me mire mos shkruaj fare.

Ta thashe i her, njerezit qe vine keto jane 1) Kurioz, 2) Qe mesojn per teori 3) per aplikim, dhe 4) qe duan te mesojn.

Qe te kontribuosh ne kete seksion duhet ti kesh parasysh te katerta gjerat e mesiperme. Je mesuar me shkrujt ne forume te tjera ti... sic e the dhe vete. Ose ke nje narcisizem eksponencial. Mundohu ta kthesh linear te pakten.

Cdo te mire

----------


## friendlyboy1

Ok me pak histori, me pak filozofi, me teper fakte, me shum rrespekt. Shpikjet jan te gjitha te mdha, njera sjell tjetren. Njerzit qe kan pasur vizione zakonisht nuk kan shpikur per tu pasuruar por per te miren e shpikjes se tyre dhe per pasionin e tyre. Franklin zbuloi ADN por watson morri te gjitha kredit. Biles dhe Einstain thuhet se nuk ka qen krejt origjinal ne teorin e relativitetit por ka perdorur idet e disa matematicienve.

----------


## Albioni

*Boob&Ass job*

----------


## altin55

*Ambicia ndaj diturise*
Se harrova cmimi nobel qe jepet per paqe i dedikohet shkencetarit  *NOBEl* qe shpiku dinamitin. lol

----------

